
United CEO Refused to Sit Coach for an Interview About How Coach Seats Are Today - devy
https://jalopnik.com/united-ceo-refused-to-sit-coach-for-an-interview-about-1827837046
======
vowelless
Previous discussion from 18 hours ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17614221](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17614221)

------
walrus01
Airline seat prices, adjusted for inflation, are a lot lower than they used to
be in the golden era of North American airlines. Yes seats are crappy and you
have to pay for food and luggage, if you're not flying with a lot of mileage
points. But adjusted for inflation, costs for something typical like a Seattle
to Boston flight are like half of what it cost in 1982.

[https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/02/how-
air...](https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/02/how-airline-
ticket-prices-fell-50-in-30-years-and-why-nobody-noticed/273506/)

[https://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/air-travel-today-is-a-
damn-b...](https://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/air-travel-today-is-a-damn-
bargain-951705216)

------
Rotdhizon
I never have and never will understand the mindset of people who always want
that extra dollar. These CEOs have billions of dollars, but they won't
hesitate to inconvenience the customer if it means they get a few more dollars
a year. These are people who will never run out of money, and their childrens
children will never run out of money, but still they are out to swindle every
dollar out of every customer they can.

~~~
dominotw
When you buy stocks do you want it to keep going up as much as possible or do
you want to it stop after a certain point when you had "enough".

CEO are there to implement the wished of people like you and me. If he doesn't
do it, it will be someone else.

